# Themed Funerals



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

One of the city's top cardiac specialists died. At his funeral, his coffin was placed in front of a huge replica of a heart made of
red roses. When the pastor finished the sermon, and everyone said their good-byes, the large heart opened up, the coffin rolled inside, and the heart closed again.

It was a majestic tribute to the much loved cardiologist.

Suddenly, one of the mourners burst into a fit of laughter. Irritated by his insensitivity, the man sitting next to him asked,
"Why are you laughing, Mister?"
"I was just thinking about my own funeral," the man replied.









"I'm a gynecologist"...........


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

That's a cracker


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> "I'm a gynecologist"...........


Could be worse if he had been a proctologist :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice one.I had to look that one up. :lol: 


tony


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

spykal said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > "I'm a gynecologist"...........
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I have just looked that up as well  8O

Great joke though


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

spykal said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > "I'm a gynecologist"...........
> ...


That's just wrong ottytrain2: ottytrain2:


----------

